# personal attacks - everyone please read this and comply



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Post your responses based on the post that is made without personnally attacking anyone.

All this "you're this "and "you are that" has to stop. If you can't think of something cogent to say,don't play.

Its fine to attack their position on an issue its off limits to attack the poster no matter what you think of them.

Their opinion is just that. If you disagree with it fine but do so in a decent mature manner.

And no more comments about bodily orifices ect. There are people on here that don't want to look at that type of post. Me for instance


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Bob for the reminder. I still feel a little guilty about an exchange I had with Decoy Dummy and Gohon a while back. I know I am supposed to conduct myself as a gentleman, but forget it way to much!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MT I cant beleve I am going to say this but, I agree!!! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dont "get on your high horse though"!!! When we actually agree are "far and few" between. :wink:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I never thought I would agree with MT, but I do on this one.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Agreed.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

agreed....

MT, you're on the mark.

Mr Langager, that was bad form....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Last chance ABBK, if you can't stop the personal attacks you're done at least in this forum. Probably the whole site.

You want to come here follow the rules to the letter and don't concern yourself with anyone else that doesn't they won't get away with it for long either.

Some of you foolishly think I'm a pushover because I try to error on the side of free speech when ever possible no matter how stridently I may disagree with your position. You couldn't be more wrong about that.

I am a big believer that no one has the right not to be offended by anothers position.

Abbk I am also a big believer in respecting other people and the rules. You need to change your approach or stay out of this forum.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Gun Owner said:


> agreed....
> 
> MT, you're on the mark.
> 
> Mr Langager, that was bad form....


Sorry, my bad. Won't happen again.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob, Thanks for cleaning up the board and dealing with personal attacks. I have raised this issue with Plainsman in the past, and I am happy to see that you moderators are getting tough.

I am all for debating politics and the actions of politicians. However, there is little incentive to do so when people are attacked instead of their ideas and opinions.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We agree on that :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy

Bob, Robert and I are all in agreement. We have been corresponding, and trying to decide what to do. We allow more leeway on the political form, but had a hard time deciding where to draw the line. The line became painfully clear these past few days. Now that it is clear, we will not let it go back the other way.
As a matter of fact I was concerned that the tone was driving away you, tailchaser, Seabass, and others. I hope you find it more enjoyable. Personally I find new ideas more rewarding than the debate.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Allright , Allright I agree, but it will take some of the fun outta these posts


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Guess that I have to anty-up on this one too.

I have let myself go 'over to the other side' latley and I apologize for it now. I hate to get poked as I go from cool to pizzed the truck off instantly when provoked and I apologize to everyone.

However, I do have to say, some folks need to let their skin get a little thicker. Why do I say this? Because it was what I was told a few years ago when I came to this site and someone started to get personal.

Remember that 'Moderater'? Remember what you emailed me?

I went public in the forum and said hey, stop this crap moderater and do you remember the huge truck load of crap I got for being a whiner?

Go back to the early posts and see what I mean. yes, personal attacks are wrong BUT, there is a time to grow-up and wipe the milk off the upper lip.

I was wrong recently and I apologize to those that took offense. That is all that I am aplogizing for and to.

Hope you all take this in the right manner as I am presenting it.

David


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Bob, you good for nothing rotten southern *******! You are right! Good post, you.......!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

DJRooster said:


> Bob, you good for nothing rotten southern *******! You are right! Good post, you.......!


Actually I think Bobm is a recovering filthy rotten cheesehead, only to become a good for nothing rotten southern ******* later in life. That is, if I remember correctly. 

I wonder if we are of the same ilk then, being a worthless mud-duck turned dirty southern ******* myself? How long do I have to reside below the Mason Dixon Line before I get my honorary southern ******* badge?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

SFC Rude said:


> ...............Because it was what I was told a few years ago when I came to this site and someone started to get personal.
> 
> Remember that 'Moderater'? Remember what you emailed me?
> 
> ...


I am confused. How about a little more info. I don't think that was me, was it?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, Outfitters and Guides are excempt, right :wink: They will always be fair game on NoDak Outdoors. 
:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Robert A. Langager said:


> I wonder if we are of the same ilk then, being a worthless mud-duck turned dirty southern ******* myself? How long do I have to reside below the Mason Dixon Line before I get my honorary southern ******* badge?


Depends I suppose on whether or not you've upgraded to a double wide trailer or are dating a relative yet? 

How many of Jeff Foxworthy's "You Might Be a *******" jokes can you relate to? I think once you reach more than 5 you've arrived!

:wink:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Let me get this straight. Without any spin.
It's OK to say "that is the most stupid idotic thing I've ever heard", but NOT "you are a stupid idiot"

I do think there has been a few times when there has been a double standard on this issue the whinners or the sqeakie wheel do get attention. I was taught at an early age NOT to be a whinner.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> It's OK to say "that is the most stupid idotic thing I've ever heard", but NOT "you are a stupid idiot"


That will breed nothing but more mud slinging. No matter how ridiculous you think someone's opinion is, address it calmly and explain why you disagree.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Telling people their ideas are stupid is the same as telling them they are stupid. Gosh keep it simple man...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

And dogs. Never, ever slam a man's dog. Burl :run:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ben Elli said:


> Robert A. Langager said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if we are of the same ilk then, being a worthless mud-duck turned dirty southern ******* myself? How long do I have to reside below the Mason Dixon Line before I get my honorary southern ******* badge?
> ...


I do have a truck up on jackstands in my backyard. One down, four to go!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

zogman said:


> Let me get this straight. Without any spin.
> It's OK to say "that is the most stupid idotic thing I've ever heard", but NOT "you are a stupid idiot"
> 
> I do think there has been a few times when there has been a double standard on this issue the whinners or the sqeakie wheel do get attention. I was taught at an early age NOT to be a whinner.


I guess I don't see too much of a problem with that, as long as you go on to explain why you think something is stupid. Although, I think it could be addressed in a better manner.

I'm sorry if you think that the whiners were being treated differently. I am not sure if that was the case then, but it will most certainly not be the case in this "kinder, gentler" politics forum.

Come on now, everybody together here:

*Kum ba ya, My Lord, Kum ba ya. Kum ba ya, My Lord, Kum ba ya. Kum ba ya, My Lord, Kum ba ya. Oh Lord, Kum ba ya.*


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm glad you all are taking this with a good sense of humor thats they way it should be. :beer:

My point is not to get huffy about someone getting out of hand once every while we all run our mouths without putting our brains in gear once in a while.

I know I have, and I've always regretted it when it happens.

The thread is aimed at the few that use a personal attacks for supporting their opinions on a regular basis. Thats going too far and turns every thread into something that sounds like kids on a playground. :eyeroll:

I moderate this forum because I enjoy the variety of opinion and the mental challenge of debateing these current event type issues with what I honestly believe to be factual arguments. Those kinds of exchanges teach all of us something worthwhile.

I've know I have learned a lot just having to read and research issues to support my arguments and sometimes my research has lead me to change my opinion when I find I'm not as well informed about some issue as I believed I was.  I know thats hard to believe :lol:

You guys are a pleasure to talk to and I wish I lived close enough to actually get to meet all of you.

Except that Pinko,bedwetter Robert :wink: , and no you'll never be a southerner no matter how long you live down here, neither will I!

In about 15 years your son will be referring to you as that stupid yankee in the kitchen. He is a southerner by birth and that is the only way into their club.

Whats a southerner call a yankee that been down here for 6 weeks??

Boss :lol: :lol: :lol:

That one really bugs them.....


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Except that Pinko,bedwetter Robert :wink: , and no you'll never be a southerner no matter how long you live down here, neither will I!
> 
> In about 15 years your son will be referring to you as that stupid yankee in the kitchen. He is a southerner by birth and that is the only way into their club.
> 
> ...


Now there are 3 bedwetters in the house. Me, my 17 year old cat, and the kid!

I hope that the kid never finds out he is a born southerner. Hopefully we'll retreat north of the Mason Dixon before he starts forming memories. 

I am going to tell that southern joke to all of my southern friends tomorrow. That is totally classic!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Robert A. Langager said:


> I am going to tell that southern joke to all of my southern friends tomorrow. That is totally classic!


Uh ok, I lied. I don't have any friends. Can you believe that they give ME crap down here for talking funny? Ya sure, ya betcha, ya know!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You can tell someone with a new baby, they get up too early :lol: :lol:

They still kid me about being a Yankee and ask
" you ain't from around here are you" when they hear me speak
to this day, and I've lived in the south for 22 years at least. So get used to it.

My son regards me as a yankee and I'm not kidding, hes a true product of his environment :eyeroll: .


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> SFC Rude said:
> 
> 
> > ...............Because it was what I was told a few years ago when I came to this site and someone started to get personal.
> ...


nope....but I am almost over it. With my support group and patch I am dealing with it!

:beer:

Just kidding, all is well. i am still here much to the displeasure of some and to the entertainment of others!


----------

